
Steve Would Be Proud: How Apple Won The War Against Flash - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/30/steve-jobs-war-against-flash/
======
kdsudac
A cross-platform multimedia platform that renders (relatively?) consistently
across most browsers. Thank god we got rid of that!

Can't wait to tweak my HTML5 for all permutations of OS and browser! Hooray!

~~~
dlikhten
I counter your point with the following: Theory and practice are more similar
in theory as they are in practice.

In THEORY flash is a cross platform tool to provide a uniform experience, and
allow for rich content on all platforms.

In PRACTICE flash is a cpu/gpu hog which has more bugs than IE, and while
flash's performance will probably always top that of native browser apps (AS's
static compilation is key here) it cannot be as good as native apps. On the
HTC EVO I have not been able to run ANY flash program, EVER, successfully. The
best I got is a few seconds and the biggest battery drain I ever saw. TL;DR -
flash for android is just a security risk and space waster with no benefits. I
uninstalled it because I have root and never been happier.

~~~
novalis
Flash compiles to executables that run on ios and android, games made with it
are chart top apps on both of these systems stores, free and paid. They are
fast, 50 fps capable games. Your referenced example of the HTC EVO makes it
look like a faulty mobile, nothing more. I have no problem running flash on
android unless with poorly encoded video or flash 3D api parts that are not
supposed to run on mobile flash, but the player tells me that when starting.

In practice, to make any other native or not dev plat do what flash does on
mobile will hog the cpu/gpu just the same because, simply put, there is no
magical free lunch processing. In practice, only native can touch it and in
most real world situations that is only done with time costly tweaking that in
the end can't really surpass its performance other than mostly synthetic
optimal situations.

If you run non optimal coded apps made in whatever dev plat, you will get
drain. That is possible to be done with flash apps. It's a developer problem.

As for flash having more bugs than IE, add some links for reference, I would
love to read up on that.

~~~
greyfade
> As for flash having more bugs than IE, add some links for reference, I would
> love to read up on that.

Then I would recommend starting with Secunia's Advisory and Vulnerability
Database and NIST's National Vulnerability Database.

Both list hundreds of vulnerabilities, nearly all of which are severe or
critical; several of which interact with IE specifically; and most of which
affect all platforms, including Android, Linux, and OS X.

Although IE has about 5 times as many vulnerabilities listed (3x in Secunia
and ~5x in NIST's NVD), I think the point remains: Flash is one of the largest
security threats on the Internet, especially considering its spread and
profile.

Additionally, Flash still suffers from thousands of bugs, some of which have
never been fixed (like "smurf video" on Linux). And that's just on their
public (<https://bugs.adobe.com/jira/>) bug database.

~~~
novalis
You recommend me looking at a source that states it doesn't have more bugs
than IE.

Look, the article on techcrunch is troll bait and the agenda is meme based
already, the article title brings to ponderation on the amount of self
satisfaction a corpse would feel because a company pulled a virtual machine
from running on mobile browsers, limiting it to export to executable apps that
are doing well by any measure. I don't see a valid way to continue this other
than pointing back to what I posted.

I would say cross scripting is the largest security problem nowdays by any
measurable account. These are your parameters looking at spread and profile,
javascript tops flash in both, so let us not make it sound like flash is the
end all of security problems on the web.

You don't "like" it, perfectly fine, no big deal, I reckon you probably
interact with it on a lot of plats nowdays without even knowing. Bandwagon
opinions aside, it is that simple.

